# install gnome



## SI_KH (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi

Few days ago I installed xorg. But  later tried to remove it!
I used this commands:

`# pkg_delete -xi xf86 xorg`

Then  I was asked questions for remove Programs  that are related xorg. And I did answer yes but some of those programs  were  not removed...

Thereafter I started to install gnome2 with this command:
`# pkg_add -v -r gnome2`
But after some time the connection  to internet was disconnected and The installation did not complete. I tried again and finally came the response gnome successfully installed. By following the handbook I used this commands:


```
% echo 'gdm_enable="yes"' >> /etc/rc.conf
% echo 'gnome_enable="yes"' >> /etc/rc.conf
% echo "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
% echo "#!/bin/sh" > ~/.xsession
% echo "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session" >> ~/.xsession
% chmod +x ~/.xsession
```

But when I type startx it  was shown to me:

```
file /root/.serverauth.3826 does not exist
xauth: unable to run server "/usr/local/bin/x":no such file or directory
use the -- option,or make sure that /usr/localbin is in your path and
that "/usr/local/bin/X" is a program or alink to the right typ of server
for your display .possible server names include:
```

And finally:


```
xinit :unable to connect to x server:connection refused
xinit:server error
```

Do not install gnome properly? Or am I doing something wrong? What must I do? 
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

You need x11/xorg, why did you uninstall it?


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 6, 2012)

I do not know

Maybe I thought installing gnome needs to removing xorg :stud

Should  I install xorg again?!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

SI_KH said:
			
		

> Should  I install xorg again?!


Yes.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 7, 2012)

Xorg is the X server. Every wm or DE must connect to xserver to startup and then will change from console to GUI. No Xorg no X.


----------

